# Royal Scot



## Mayberry

Has anyone seen or heard of a Royal Scot bicycle, I can buy one for $10.00, it is in rough shape and didn't know if it was worth restoring...Thanks


----------



## IJamEcono

pictures please!


----------



## SirMike1983

If this is the same Royal Scot I'm thinking of, it's a lower line Raleigh product from after WWII, likely 1960 or later.


----------



## rideahiggins

I've got one in pretty good condition. It looks like a plain Jane Raleigh.


----------



## Mayberry

I might just get it, with some new tires, it might just make a cool Rat ride, sort of like the Rat Rods in cars


----------



## steede

I just got one.  It is simply beautiful.  It's a 1972.  It looks like somebody rode it a few times and then put in storage for decades.  It looks almost new and rode fine right out of the packing box after I reassembled and oiled it.  I am pretty sure it's Raleigh made and was a store brand for a major New York tire distributor.  It is lighter than my Raleigh Sports.  I am very happy with the bike and feel lucky to get a bike that I did not have do much to.  They are unusual and pretty hard to come by.


----------



## scott72

Mayberry said:


> Has anyone seen or heard of a Royal Scot bicycle, I can buy one for $10.00, it is in rough shape and didn't know if it was worth restoring...Thanks




I have a 1964 Royal Scot with around 200 miles on it. Mines in good shape. All I had to do was scrub the rims, sand and oil the cables back up, and oil the chain. It has full fenders and the gears work great. 
It was given to me though so I don't have anything but labor into it.


----------



## Uniblab

Me and my sister both had Royal Scots. IIRC these were purchased at Stuyvesant Bicycle in Manhattan back in the mid to late 60's. I had a neighbor friend who's parental units had deep pockets and he'd rub my nose in the fact that his Raleigh was the higher quality version of my bike.


----------

